# Nainggolan vicinissimo al Napoli



## admin (6 Gennaio 2014)

La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 6 Gennaio 2014:

Trovato l'accordo tra Napoli e Cagliari per Nainggolan. Il giocatore è vicinissimo al club partenopeo.

Secondo Sky, l'affare non è ancora fatto
-) http://www.milanworld.net/nainggolan-vicinissimo-al-napoli-vt13668.html#post366679

Questa è la discussione su Nainggolan al Milan (di quasi 100 pagine) che come al solito verrà chiusa con un nulla di fatto --) http://www.milanworld.net/nainggolan-vicinissimo-al-milan-vt13443-98.html#post366665

Si continua qui.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (6 Gennaio 2014)

vedrete che questo al napoli farà sfaceli... è di gran lunga piu forte di dzemaili, berami e compagnia cantanti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Gennaio 2014)

Uhm... bell'acquisto ma ripeto, vicino Behrami avrebbero avuto bisogno di un regista, di uno dai piedi buoni.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2014)

Che roba che siamo diventati. Non riusciamo nemmeno più a prendere i TOP PLAYER DEL CAGLIARI.

Ormai possiamo mirare solo agli scarti delle squadre che lottano per non retrocedere. Povero Milan, come ti hanno ridotto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2014)

Inutile,ormai non possiamo comprare *nessuno* se una qualunque altra squadra è interessata.


----------



## Milo (6 Gennaio 2014)

Ancora figurette????? Dopo quelle di agosto????? Ma una faccia ce l'hanno??????? BASTA!!!


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Inutile,ormai non possiamo comprare *nessuno* se una qualunque altra squadra è interessata.



Esattamente, è proprio così.


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Gennaio 2014)

Senza soldi non si può fare mercato.
In passato puoi anche essere stato il migliore attore del mondo, ricchissimo, ma se ora vai in giro senza soldi non ti puoi permettere niente.
Finché non cambia la presidenza la realtà del Milan sarà questa.
Non riusciamo nemmeno a prendere D'Ambrosio, Parolo, Nainggolan e giocatori del genere che una volta non avremmo minimamente considerato, mentre ora non riusciamo nemmeno a permetterci.


----------



## Principe (6 Gennaio 2014)

pero I 12 milioni per matri c'erano quindi quello dei soldi ė un discorso relativo


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2014)

*Di Marzio: non c'è aria di affare già fatto con il Napoli*


----------



## Principe (6 Gennaio 2014)

A noi serve jorginho molto piu Di nainggolan


----------



## Ale (6 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 6 Gennaio 2014:
> 
> Trovato l'accordo tra Napoli e Cagliari per Nainggolan. Il giocatore è vicinissimo al club partenopeo.
> 
> ...


il napoli e' destinato a stare in alto per parecchio tempo.


----------



## Ale (6 Gennaio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> pero I 12 milioni per matri c'erano quindi quello dei soldi ė un discorso relativo



esatto, se vogliamo i soldi ci sono.


----------



## Ale (6 Gennaio 2014)

quindi ricapitolando il napoli in questa sessione invernale ha speso: 9 mln per la meta' di naingollan, poi altri 13 per gonalons e poi si parla di un terzino sinistro..


----------



## Milo (6 Gennaio 2014)

Ragazzi il Napoli ha i conti perfetti e il mercato lo sta facendo con gli utili senza tirare fuori mezzo euro!!! C'è poco da fare sono all'avanguardia, gli manca solo lo stadio per essere una società top mondiale


----------



## Frikez (6 Gennaio 2014)

Mah vediamo, stanno chiudendo con Gonalons quindi o lui o il belga.


----------



## Albijol (6 Gennaio 2014)

Speriamo ci si tuffi su Jorginho almeno


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: non c'è aria di affare già fatto con il Napoli*



Ma quanto siamo straccioni?


----------



## Graxx (6 Gennaio 2014)

Il napoli ha i soldi per prendere sia lui che gonalons...il napoli ha i soldi e le idee...noi prima di acquistare dobbiamo cedere...quindi per quando cediamo quei 3-4 scarsoni che un dirigente normale ci mette 2 ore invece il miglior dirigente al mondo ci mette 20 giorni e non sempre ci riesce,dicevo mentre li cediamo ci rimane neanche parolo...alla fine prenderemo il bertolacci di turno se ci va bene...


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2014)

Certo valutare Nainggolan 18-20 è folle. Io l'avrei preso, ma a quella cifra, cioè lo pagano più di Strootman.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Gennaio 2014)

Ma scusate; Nainggolan al Napoli, Parolo alla Roma, Lodi al Catania. Chi viene da noi?


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma scusate; Nainggolan al Napoli, Parolo alla Roma, Lodi al Catania. Chi viene da noi?



stoca.... stoccarda  Bella domanda... siamo alle solite... tante parole noi, mentre gli altri godono


----------



## #Dodo90# (6 Gennaio 2014)

Non mi dispiace neanche un pò, anzì pericolo scampato


----------



## Graxx (6 Gennaio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Non mi dispiace neanche un pò, anzì pericolo scampato



rimaniamo con muntari???purtroppo è quello che possiamo permetterci...e aggiungo magari lo prendessimo...nainggolan è un signor giocatore...


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2014)

dov'è la stranezza, scusate?? Allegri ha annunciato l'addio ----> non si prendono più giocatori del Cagliari 

che vada pure dove vuole...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Gennaio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Non mi dispiace neanche un pò, anzì pericolo scampato



Anche io non ero favorevolissimo a Nainggolan però mi sciocca il fatto che non battiamo mai la concorrezza per un giocatore. Il miglior dirigente del Mondo acquista solo giocatori sul quale c'è solo il Milan.


----------



## SuperMilan (6 Gennaio 2014)

Ormai c'è rimasto solamente il nome. Non ci riesce prendere nessun giocatore decente che interessa anche ad altri. Una vergogna. Sbrigatevi a vendere la società!!!


----------



## Hellscream (6 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma scusate; Nainggolan al Napoli, Parolo alla Roma, Lodi al Catania. Chi viene da noi?



Certamente non viene nessuno il cui acquisto comporti l'uscita di cifre superiori a 0€


----------



## SuperMilan (6 Gennaio 2014)

D'altro canto lo disse quest' estate Galliani:"L'ideale sarebbe che il costo dei cartellini fosse zero euro"


----------



## Graxx (6 Gennaio 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> D'altro canto lo disse quest' estate Galliani:"L'ideale sarebbe che il costo dei cartellini fosse zero euro"



questa chicca me la sono persa...ma non stento a crederci che l'abbia davvero detto...è nelle sue corde un affermazione del genere...


----------



## SuperMilan (6 Gennaio 2014)

Sì sì purtroppo è sua. Però lo disse ad un evento e non parlava di trattative in corso, quindi è passata un pò in sordina.


----------



## Rui Costa (6 Gennaio 2014)

Allora... Da dove cominciare?

Partiamo col fatto che quest'affare mi è stato sin dal principio del tutto indifferente. Chiarezza: sono consapevole che nella rosa abbiamo un Muntari semi-titolare ma... Nainggolan non è ciò che ci serviva. A noi serve un Hernanès o comunque un giocatore di regia piena. Tolto questo... Non ho mai avuto scetticismo alcuno. I miei post testimoniano da sempre che l'avevo dato ormai per fatto da parte di altre squadre, dunque questo ''soffiarcelo'' non mi stupisce per nulla. La vera sorpresa è l'inserimento del Napoli, credevo, difatti, finisse alla Roma. In ogni caso al Napoli sì, farà grandi cose, perché servono giocatori di un certo spessore sulla mediana e da mezzale, lì. A parte tutto, il Napoli è ormai una Big e la cosa è ovvia, ma fino a quando pensate che potranno fare azioni del genere a livello economico? Non hanno il bilancio del Real Madrid, la differenza sta nella volontà dirigenziale. In ogni caso di questo passo finiranno come noi, costretti a cedere big poiché in rosso a causa degli stipendi.

Comunque sia... avercelo un presidente come De Laurentiis. E' vero che ha un ego particolare e a volte la dice grossa, ma è il presidente più appassionato della Serie A, un presidente con la P. maiuscola, sia per vicinanza economica che per vicinanza alla squadra ed interesse. E' un uomo colto, con fama, con classe. Gli auguro tanti successi perché li merita per tutti i sacrifici che sta facendo. Tanto di cappello.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Gennaio 2014)

*Gazzetta: Sfida Roma-Napoli per Nainggolan.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Gennaio 2014)

*Laudisa: la Roma ha pareggiato l'offerta del Napoli pari a 9M per la metà. E' asta pazza. Deciderà il belga.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: la Roma ha pareggiato l'offerta del Napoli pari a 9M per la metà. E' asta pazza. Deciderà il belga.*



A questo punto dubito che sia arrivata una offerta del Milan.


----------



## The P (6 Gennaio 2014)

Il Napoli ha appena pagato 12mln Gonalons, ha Berami che ormai ha in mano il centrocampo, prché dovrebbe prendere Nainngollan? Sono 3 galli in un pollaio che ne ospita 2. Sicuramente ottimo acquisto per loro, ma errato.


----------



## Butcher (6 Gennaio 2014)

Galliani sarà in qualche ristorante ad ingozzarsi nel frattempo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Gennaio 2014)

Ecco mi pareva che arrivasse, prenderemo il Parolo di turno come immaginavo.


----------



## SuperMilan (6 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;366834 ha scritto:


> Ecco mi pareva che arrivasse, prenderemo il Parolo di turno come immaginavo.



Nemmeno, va alla Roma, prendiamo qualcuno di ancora peggiore.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Gennaio 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Nemmeno, va alla Roma, prendiamo qualcuno di ancora peggiore.


Per prendere Parolo valutato 10 milioni preferisco non prendere nessuno sinceramente.


----------



## SuperMilan (6 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;366843 ha scritto:


> Per prendere Parolo valutato 10 milioni preferisco non prendere nessuno sinceramente.



Pure io, come ho scritto in un altro topic. Il fatto è che la dirigenza non la pensa così. E prenderemo l'ennesimo bidone invendibile in futuro.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Gennaio 2014)

Speriamo di prendere Jorginho a sto punto

Se Rossi si è davvero sfasciato (speriamo) dovranno comprare una punta. Matri?


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Gennaio 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Pure io, come ho scritto in un altro topic. Il fatto è che la dirigenza non la pensa così. E prenderemo l'ennesimo bidone invendibile in futuro.



non ne posso piu mi sono stancata gli altri che sono messi benissimo fanno mercato invece noi solo cessi su cessi,il Napoli 0 parole e lo prendono noi solo parole.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Gennaio 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Speriamo di prendere Jorginho a sto punto



Jorginho lo vuole la Viola pure lui è andato


----------



## Jaqen (6 Gennaio 2014)

In ogni caso sottovalutate Parolo perché non l'avete mai visto giocare. È superiore a tutti i nostri centrocampisti


----------



## Frikez (6 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: la Roma ha pareggiato l'offerta del Napoli pari a 9M per la metà. E' asta pazza. Deciderà il belga.*



Quello che voleva Cellino, noi invece aspettiamo i saldi


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Gennaio 2014)

*Ds Napoli conferma:"Si ci interessa".*


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Gennaio 2014)

Il Milan per me non è mai stato interessato al giocatore, ha solo fatto un favore a Cellino cercando di scatenare l'asta.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> In ogni caso sottovalutate Parolo perché non l'avete mai visto giocare. È superiore a tutti i nostri centrocampisti


si ma non vado a spendere 10 milioni per lui quando in estate a 12 ti prendevi Eriksen che ne vale 10 di lui.


----------



## Ale (6 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;366889 ha scritto:


> Il Milan per me non è mai stato interessato al giocatore, ha solo fatto un favore a Cellino cercando di scatenare l'asta.



è probabile. e cmq naingollan non vale 18 milioni


----------



## Hellscream (6 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Quello che voleva Cellino, noi invece aspettiamo i saldi



Noi aspettiamo non i saldi ma "i supersaldi" (cit.)


----------



## folletto (6 Gennaio 2014)

Niente Nainggolan, niente D'Ambrosio........gente che una volta manco la nostra panchina poteva vedere, il nano e il pelato ci stanno riducendo ai minimi termini......che odio


----------



## Jino (6 Gennaio 2014)

Come ci siamo ridotti ragazzi...


----------



## Ale (6 Gennaio 2014)

che poi volendo si potrebbe pure controrilanciare, magari offrendo tutto cristante o anche petagna per dire, tutta gente che da noi non vedra' mai il campo, se non in tv..


----------



## Stex (6 Gennaio 2014)

potrebbero darci inler...


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2014)

Ma cosa ci fanno con i soldi delle varie qualificazioni alla Champions?


----------



## Hellscream (6 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma cosa ci fanno con i soldi delle varie qualificazioni alla Champions?


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Ds Napoli conferma:"Si ci interessa".*



.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Gennaio 2014)

Secondo Pedullà, Nainggolan da ieri si troverebbe a *Milano *e sarebbe ignaro dei rilanci di Napoli e Roma............


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Gennaio 2014)

A ste cifre siamo fuori. Vediamo come si comporta Bryan oggi


----------



## O Animal (6 Gennaio 2014)

*Galliani: "Assolutamente niente Milan per Nainggolan, secondo me va alla Roma"*.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo Sportmediaset la Roma avrebbe presentato una controfferta al Cagliari dopo lo scatto del Napoli su Radja. L'offerta sarebbe questa: prestito oneroso a 3 mln, più altri 6.5 mln per il riscatto della metà del belga, quindi 9.5 mln per il 50% del cartellino del 4 rossoblù.*


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset la Roma avrebbe presentato una controfferta al Cagliari dopo lo scatto del Napoli su Radja. L'offerta sarebbe questa: prestito oneroso a 3 mln, più altri 6.5 mln per il riscatto della metà del belga, quindi 9.5 mln per il 50% del cartellino del 4 rossoblù.*



Ormai è asta selvaggia,Cellino sarà bagnatissimo.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ormai è asta selvaggia,Cellino sarà bagnatissimo.



E Galliani ha fatto il suo gioco........


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Gennaio 2014)

*Nainggolann-Roma: firme forse già in serata (Di Marzio)*


----------

